# Where to download good Widescreen walppapers?



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
since most wallpapers are 1024x768 and my screen is 1280x800, i wondered where i can download game related or nature based wallpapers on the web.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 22, 2007)

just type in 1280x800 on deviantart or go to the hdtv/widescreen section
also http://www.interfacelift.com has a lot of nature wallpapers  and many different resolutions


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

ʎɟɟı xuɥʇ


----------



## iritegood (Nov 22, 2007)

Deviantart has a lot of great wallpapers. I'm not sure if you can sort the wallpapers by widescreen/not widescreen though.


----------



## kwerdenker (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Deviantart has a lot of great wallpapers. I'm not sure if you can sort the wallpapers by widescreen/not widescreen though.


yes you can. just use the categories button in the upper left and then go to customization->wallpaper->hdtv/widescreen.


----------



## Dylaan (Nov 22, 2007)

If you happen to like computer generated art, try DigitalBlasphemy.com


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

check this out:
http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2007/109...n_by_zoltan.jpg


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 22, 2007)

Check on deviantART, it's full of wallpapers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I did a Mario Galaxy 1280x800 too (it's in my gallery, link in the signature).


----------

